# Fire Eater



## Powder keg (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is the Fire eater that I built when I was learning to be a Machinist. Our advanced project was a planer gauge. But the instructors liked this engine so much, They had me build another:O) 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qd2dywPWCvM[/ame]

I have wore out the pivot where the conrod connects to the crank twice. I just made a new Graphite piston. It's not as finicky now and it starts fairly easy. Before I'd put some light oil on the piston and it would gum up after a while. Now I don't have that problem. 

Thanks for looking, Wes


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 27, 2008)

Very cool Wes. Did you follow any plans for this one?

When you were learning to be a machinist? How long ago?

Eric


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 27, 2008)

The plans were from Philip Duclos. I went to college in 94-95. So I'm going on 14 years now. Makes me sound old, But I'm only 33:O). Just a pup compared to some of the old dogs that hang around here. 

Later, Wes


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 27, 2008)

Thought that it looked a little familiar... it is in '2 shop masters' right?

Watch who you call old dogs you whipper snapper. J/K I only have 2 years on you...


Eric


----------



## Mcgyver (Jan 27, 2008)

that runs beautifully - what's the fuel? i made one recently, haven't made the fuel tank yet so put some sterno gel on top of a piece of scrap, ran ok but not great, no where near the rpm of yours


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm using denatured alcohol for the fuel. It runs better with a big flame. The Graphite piston helped alot to. 

Wes


----------



## cfellows (Jan 28, 2008)

Great Runner, Wes. How did you attach the rod to the graphite piston?

I've thought about making a much smaller aluminum piston and using epoxy to fasten a graphite sleeve around it. Don't know if that would be any stronger or not...

Chuck


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 28, 2008)

It is attached the way the plans show, With a bolt going through the end and a nut on the inside of the cylinder. I made the walls of the piston thicker because I think it might be brittle? I used HSS to machine the piston and it wore the bit out just machining the piston. It is amazing this stuff is slick enough to make a lube free piston and abrasive enough to wear out a bit in just a few passes. 

Wes


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 28, 2008)

Powder keg  said:
			
		

> Just a pup compared to some of the old dogs that hang around here.
> 
> Later, Wes



Hey I resemble that remark.. ;D ;D ;D


----------

